# Dreaded virus haircut



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I couldn’t stand it any longer! My hair was driving me crazy. So I oiled up the clippers and decided to give myself a haircut. Now realize that I can’t see squat without my glasses. I selected the #4 guard and clipped it onto the blades of the clippers, removed my glasses, and started clipping with a pass up the right side of my head. Unfortunately I didn’t notice that the #4 guard fell off the clippers onto the floor! Oh well, the only difference between a good haircut and a bad one is two weeks.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Hahahaha - that's hilarious and I've been there myself. Actually, it happened trimming my beard once. The guard popped off and I didn't notice until I was a couple inches into a pass. You might as well clip it all off now and let the rest of your scalp breathe for a few weeks


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

After awhile you get pretty good at it. Worst case mess it up put the 1/8 on buzz it . It will come back.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Covid 19 haircuts are in style these days, . . . got mine last night.

Took my little model of the human skull, . . . showed my wife how to start at the bottom and roll up and over, . . . 

Like said above, . . . won't know the difference in 2 weeks, . . . :vs_laugh:

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you have a small rug rat dog around with a lot of hair ...practice often. Remember small dog they can't fight back


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm fixing to have to do something myself. I am not worried tho, with a mug like mine they will never notice how bad the haircut is. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll just cut my bangs back to keep the hair out of my eyes.

I usually only do an annual or bi-annual hair cut anyway. Early spring and end of summer time. My hair is real thick and summer it gets hot, unless I dunk my head in some water, then I'm cool for an hour or two.

Each fall all the hair grows including my face. Keeps my head warm; I look like Sasquatch's brother by spring. 

I shaved off the beard early this year, in case I might need to "wear a mask......."


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yeah, I had bangs once. Maybe 50 years ago. LOL:vs_laugh:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Yeah, I had bangs once. Maybe 50 years ago. LOL:vs_laugh:


My hair has never thinned at all, had the nickname of "the Lion" for a while as sort of had a "mane".


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

yep, I'm gonna need a hair cut in a few months or so.....

View attachment 105777


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have never suffered from any male pattern baldness, and still don't.

For the three and a half years now I have not gone to the barber, saved about $450.00.

I have not cut any of it, it is about 6 inches below my shoulders.

No bangs, all that hair that would be cut is about 12 inches long.:tango_face_smile:

I am almost 80, my hair except the sideburns is still light to medium blond, darker in back.

It is straight and hangs like wet spaghetti, at least it is not curled.:vs_laugh:

I grew it in protest related to my daughters haircut at the beginning of it all.

I decided to keep it long and use the $$ for preps.

@Old SF Guy, mine is over twice as long as yours.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> I have never suffered from any male pattern baldness, and still don't.
> 
> For the three and a half years now I have not gone to the barber, saved about $450.00.
> 
> ...


just over a year and 2 months without a haircut....your two years ahead of me. I'll get there buddy.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The reason God made hats is for bad hair days and bad haircuts. I wear on daily.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Here's one AFTER spring haircut, BEFORE spring shave.

View attachment 105779


beard is from Oct-April


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

When I go out, hair is pulled into a ponytail, and a Gi cap always is on top.

Daughter puts the hair up for me, and trims the back of the neck when it is needed.

All the time I was on the PD, I had a buzz cut 20 years worth had it cut every week.

Hair was always short, crewcut, etc, except @ 2 years old.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Went in the breakroom at the beginning of shift to get a mug of coffee, yesterday. A woman was sitting at a table with some other avionics folks and she started ragging on me about the length of my hair. I smiled at her while I thought of all the ways I could reply if I simply let the real Denton come out to play, and then I went back out to the Kubota. Told Work-Wifey about the incident and then I announced my idea. If my hair is bugging her now, wait until I grow it to ponytail length. A couple more weeks and I should be able to do it. Stubby, but still counts.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Denton said:


> Went in the breakroom at the beginning of shift to get a mug of coffee, yesterday. A woman was sitting at a table with some other avionics folks and she started ragging on me about the length of my hair. I smiled at her while I thought of all the ways I could reply if I simply let the real Denton come out to play, and then I went back out to the Kubota. Told Work-Wifey about the incident and then I announced my idea. If my hair is bugging her now, wait until I grow it to ponytail length. A couple more weeks and I should be able to do it. Stubby, but still counts.


Do what I do, tell them "I'm growing it long so my boy friend has something to hang on to....cause i'm a bucker...."


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

When I was flying freight and planes, every so often I would get a passenger or two.

More than likely than not one would ask if I was an ex military pilot of sorts.

The answer was always no, was not, they thought that most civilian pilots had long hair.

I was still in the National Guard then, so the crew cut.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Went in the breakroom at the beginning of shift to get a mug of coffee, yesterday. A woman was sitting at a table with some other avionics folks and she started ragging on me about the length of my hair. I smiled at her while I thought of all the ways I could reply if I simply let the real Denton come out to play, and then I went back out to the Kubota. Told Work-Wifey about the incident and then I announced my idea. If my hair is bugging her now, wait until I grow it to ponytail length. A couple more weeks and I should be able to do it. Stubby, but still counts.


Denton, have had ponytail length hair many times. It's getting close now.

Problem I have is the time before it gets long enough to tie back and it gets in my eyes/mouth. Worst time seems to be when driving down the road with a window open. A watchcap can help with that but gets hot in the summer. I trim my bangs back with scissors so I can see.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> I couldn't stand it any longer! My hair was driving me crazy. So I oiled up the clippers and decided to give myself a haircut. Now realize that I can't see squat without my glasses. I selected the #4 guard and clipped it onto the blades of the clippers, removed my glasses, and started clipping with a pass up the right side of my head. Unfortunately I didn't notice that the #4 guard fell off the clippers onto the floor! Oh well, the only difference between a good haircut and a bad one is two weeks.


Highly astute fellow with a nice haircut. I been cutting my own so long I operate by feel. I buy clippers and store the plastic guards to save for my wife to clip her Shitzu


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wife has been cutting/shaving my hair for years. Once again nothing new here.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

I do love my wife fiercely, she's sewn me up slick as can be on a few occasions. However I refuse to let her cut my hair, her cousin luckily works at the barbershop I normally get my hair cut. As for my facial hair, it's a minute or so to tame my beard with scissors and about ten to get my mustache under control for the week.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I guess I am a lucky one...I shave my head. I have not been to a barber in over 20 years.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

My hair is a mess 
Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Looks fine to me.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Robie said:


> Looks fine to me.


Thanks. Messing but I really did cut (and color) myself. Grew it, too! :tango_face_grin: missing the hair salon. :vs_frown:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I use poodle groomers without the plastic guard. Been dodng it for30 years or so. Dont make me tell about all my skin kansers. Thanks.
View attachment 105915


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> I use poodle groomers without the plastic guard. Been dodng it for30 years or so. Dont make me tell about all my skin kansers. Thanks.
> View attachment 105915


Nice! That's how I used to do my boy's hair--buzz cut. When he was a really little guy I gave him the bowl cut.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Hemi45 said:


> Hahahaha - that's hilarious and I've been there myself. Actually, it happened trimming my beard once. The guard popped off and I didn't notice until I was a couple inches into a pass. You might as well clip it all off now and let the rest of your scalp breathe for a few weeks


I did that too. Didn't notice the guard fell off, so I had a goatee instead of the full beard. Like it better like that anyway. Set the clippers on #2 for a 1/4" buzz cut on the noggin.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> I use poodle groomers without the plastic guard. Been dodng it for30 years or so. Dont make me tell about all my skin kansers. Thanks.
> View attachment 105915


Still love that handle..."Bigwheel". Conjures up two images....me riding my new big wheel when I little....and "You don't know who I am?"..."I'm kind of a "Big Deal" (insert Big wheel).....LOL.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> yep, I'm gonna need a hair cut in a few months or so.....


Hey! You wear your hair just like Tom does!
I knew I liked ya; now I know why. :vs-kiss:

View attachment 105923


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> When I go out, hair is pulled into a ponytail, and a Gi cap always is on top.
> 
> ....


Tom wears his in a pony tail too, with a ball cap - usually his MAGA hat, lol
Special occasions it goes in a braid; I like doing that!
View attachment 105925


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I was thinking maybe this weekend it was time to attempt cutting mine. To hell with it! I am going to let it grow out till the insanity stops. I may never cut my hair again! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Aquilius (Apr 22, 2020)

I just grow my hair longer... Long hair means very few haircuts. Practical.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> I'm growing it long so my boy friend has something to hang on to


Care to show a picture of yourself in that compromising position?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

KUSA said:


> Care to show a picture of yourself in that compromising position?


You little queer you.....you so sick...girl....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

@MountainGirl

Are we realated?

My cousin.

View attachment 105935


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> @*MountainGirl*
> 
> Are we realated?
> 
> ...


LOL could be; that was the look he was going for.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> Hey! You wear your hair just like Tom does!
> I knew I liked ya; now I know why. :vs-kiss:
> 
> View attachment 105923


Reminds me of the pocketbook I'm fixing to buy.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FBRY5SG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

View attachment 106073


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> Reminds me of the pocketbook I'm fixing to buy.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FBRY5SG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> View attachment 106073


Ah, see, we can tell you're not from the south. Here it's not fixing, it's fixin. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> Reminds me of the pocketbook I'm fixing to buy.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FBRY5SG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> View attachment 106073





inceptor said:


> Ah, see, we can tell you're not from the south. Here it's not fixing, it's fixin. :tango_face_grin:


World's full of wannabes, huh?:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Ah, see, we can tell you're not from the south. Here it's not fixing, it's fixin. :tango_face_grin:


I know, I am not from the South, which is a wonderful in and of itself. God bless you. But I do love the change of seasons we get here up North.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I can not let it grow, just like I can not go without trimming my beard. It just goes against my nature. I wear long sleeves snap or button up shirts always tucked in a belt and tie type boots each and everyday. I is just life habit and I can not change it.
I was ask once "soldier do you sleep in uniform, I never see you with out the full uniform on?" My reply was I can't correct them if I am wrong SM.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> I know, I am not from the South, which is a wonderful in and of itself. God bless you. But I do love the change of seasons we get here up North.


We normally have 2 seasons, summer and almost summer. At times we get a little snow.

Rarely we get a large amount of snow. Wanna have some fun? Ya gotta understand many in Dallas are yankees. Yet when the snow gets more than an inch deep, they forget how to drive. :vs_laugh:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> World's full of wannabes, huh?:vs_no_no_no:


Well are we sure "fixin to" aint a Texas adverbial phrase? As in im fixin to whup your buttocks etc? Texas aint Southern and it aint Western. Texas is Texas. lol


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Well are we sure "fixin to" aint a Texas adverbial phrase? As in im fixin to whup your buttocks etc? Texas aint Southern and it aint Western. Texas is Texas. lol


Well stated my friend! :vs_clap:


----------



## danben (Mar 23, 2020)

My Dad lost all his hair except a fringe by the time he was 30. I beat his record and made it all the way to my mid-40s. Now I'm in my late 60s. Problem with not mowing the grey fringe is that I start to look like some guy who survived the electric chair. So, when the haircut bib I ordered comes in (I don't want to go chasing hair all over the bathroom floor), I'm buzzing with the numbah one clipper thingie.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The wife and I teamed up to give me the “dreaded virus haircut version 2.0” this morning. This time I managed to keep the cutter guard in place and the whole thing turned out fairly well. I may just go this route from now on and save myself the $12 every month or so at the barber shop. I strongly suspect my barber will not be reopening anyway. He was pushing 70 so I imagine this pandemic shutdown will push him into retirement.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

redhawk said:


> I guess I am a lucky one...I shave my head. I have not been to a barber in over 20 years.


I use a #2, then the ear angle things. I take the high spots off the next day before the shower


----------



## danben (Mar 23, 2020)

danben said:


> My Dad lost all his hair except a fringe by the time he was 30. I beat his record and made it all the way to my mid-40s. Now I'm in my late 60s. Problem with not mowing the grey fringe is that I start to look like some guy who survived the electric chair. So, when the haircut bib I ordered comes in (I don't want to go chasing hair all over the bathroom floor), I'm buzzing with the numbah one clipper thingie.


It came in, I did the buzz, now my head can breathe. I offered to clipper my wife's hair with a number 5, but she declined. Probably a wise decision.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

All my fake nails are off. Haven't had a pedi in months. The nails look bad, but I've saved a lot of munny. :tango_face_grin:

Just gave hubs an amatuer haircut yesterday. Not too bad, I guess. It'll do.

My bro-in-law still looks like a cast away. :vs_blush:


----------



## 13JFO (Jun 2, 2020)

Decided to try giving myself a fade like the good ole' days in Sill. With a mirror, for the back. You can guess how that worked. Wound up slapping the short guard on and taking it down close lol. Guess it works for the salt lake heat.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

View attachment 106615


Screw a haircut.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> View attachment 106615
> 
> 
> Screw a haircut.


Wow... that's dang near half a hippie! 
Believe me, I know of what I speak.
1977...

View attachment 106617


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> Wow... that's dang near half a hippie!
> Believe me, I know of what I speak.
> 1977...
> 
> View attachment 106617


Some idiots call me Einstein. Some morons refer to me as Gallagher. The smarter ones think I'm trying to look like Jerry Garcia. Truth is, I am simply lazy and won't get up and try to standin line for a haircut.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> Some idiots call me Einstein. Some morons refer to me as Gallagher. The smarter ones think I'm trying to look like Jerry Garcia. Truth is, I am simply lazy and won't get up and try to standin line for a haircut.


Well, if it helps I look like Shrek now. Big shoulders. Big belly. Bald head. Goofy smile.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> Wow... that's dang near half a hippie!
> Believe me, I know of what I speak.
> 1977...
> 
> View attachment 106617


77. Great year. You look the consummate part.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> Well, if it helps I look like Shrek now. Big shoulders. Big belly. Bald head. Goofy smile.


Don't we all?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The better ones of us had the sense to die early of drug/alcohol overdose. The rest of us are left to make sense of the world.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hair or no hair, kind of hard to make sense out of all this crazy stuff going on now! :vs_shocked:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Hair or no hair, kind of hard to make sense out of all this crazy stuff going on now! :vs_shocked:


Wrong thread. Here (or hair), we aren't fretting that. Forgive the musical reference.


----------



## JayyPreps (Jun 8, 2020)

great pics :tango_face_smile:

i had to buzz my hair few weeks ago also


----------

